# Implantation bleeding 3 weeks after d&c?!?!



## AngelBaby1115

Good morning! I have a question for all you lurkers this morning. :-\ I noticed last night that I was "spotting" light pink only on tp. So I was wondering if I can take a hpt now & get a good result. 

Actually lets start from the beginning. I was 7+6 pg when I was diagnosed with a blighted ovum (11/15), so I tried to wait it out but unforunately started bleeding a week later so I opted for a d&c (11/23) so we could ttc again sooner. We've been :sex: since like the 28th without protection. Ntnp. And AF still hasn't came 3 weeks after d&c. And I know you supposedly O about 2 weeks after the procedure, so I was just curious if maybe my spotting could be inplantation bleeding. Only lasted like an hour, maybe 2. No cramps or anything like that. But when would be a good time to test. I got a :bfn: last sunday so I know all the hcg from last pg was gone which was a relief in way. But I was just wondering how long it takes hcg to show up after implantation. Thank you so much for any insight. I had implantion bleeding last pg but I didn't test until a month later cause I thought it was AF, Turned out I was 5 weeks pg. But Im not getting my hopes up but I don't wanna test & miss something either. 

Lots & lots of love, hugs, support & :dust: to us all!!!!


All I want for Christmas is my :bfp: !!!!


----------



## lauren10

I think that varies a lot person to person, and actually it varied for me with each pregnancy. The first two pregnancies I got BFP's at 8 & 9 DPO, but this current one it didn't turn positive until 13 DPO (5 days after implantation pain)

I say just keep on testing...I hope you get a BFP!


----------



## AngelBaby1115

Thank you. I just noticed it last night cause we were gonna dtd. We did anyways, but I've never tracked ov so I'll just have to wait and see. Only thing that gets me is how short the spotting was. 2 hours tops. But ty. And I hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months! :hugs:


----------

